# show us your desktop pic



## kaddyT78 (Sep 6, 2011)

show us your desktop pic


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)




----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Surely the idea is to do a screen shot of the desktop, otherwise it might aswell be called, show us a nice picture thread.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Big size pics only please


----------



## rumsawatti (Nov 1, 2011)

My current desktop pic...fools everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

My R33 GTR


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

This is my desktop and will be for a long time.

Was created by a friend from a base picture of my car, 20 hours of work went into this -


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

Surley your desktop pic will be the gtroc


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

thats ace - its like your car jumped into star tron


(star wars and tron mixed lol)


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks like it's got a serious case of an overbite jaw, lol


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

ours


----------



## rumsawatti (Nov 1, 2011)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> This is my desktop and will be for a long time.
> 
> Was created by a friend from a base picture of my car, 20 hours of work went into this -


May i save this picture to my computer?


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> This is my desktop and will be for a long time.
> 
> Was created by a friend from a base picture of my car, 20 hours of work went into this -


love this one:thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

Cliff J said:


>


Skyline and a bird love it


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Here is mine...the man and master...the great SENNA :clap:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Not a GTR I know but nonetheless...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

This is my main one....:thumbsup:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Awesome Jim!


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Trev said:


> Awesome Jim!



I thought you'd like that trev. My other picture is a close up of senna sitting in the car with his eyes looking straight at the camera through his crash helmet. 

Is your picture the mp4-4.?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I'd love to but think the Mrs might kill me


----------



## kaddyT78 (Sep 6, 2011)

Fuggles said:


> I'd love to but think the Mrs might kill me


nice one pmsl....!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Here are a few others I use. And yes I'm a senna fan. 

Plus I have always lived very close to mcclarens 


































Images are small as they are from my phone and not my pc. But use the higher res versions as background images.


----------



## F34RLS (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks kinda squished but better on my desktop


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

one of my own pics at the japshow finale , do like to change it frequently though


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Changing every month, last month I had a R34.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

jim-lm said:


> Is your picture the mp4-4.?


Yep, 100% correct!

Senna's first F1 Title winning car which won 15 out of 16 Grand Prix's!

:thumbsup:


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

new desktop


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

tranq said:


> new desktop


That looks amazing! Do you have it in a higher res? if you do PM me.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

Not currently a car pic:-(


----------



## DUTCHD (Oct 27, 2010)

tranq said:


> new desktop


Wow, got more photos from ur car?


----------



## kaddyT78 (Sep 6, 2011)

.::TopSky::. said:


> That looks amazing! Do you have it in a higher res? if you do PM me.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


wow more pics please


----------



## kaddyT78 (Sep 6, 2011)

tranq said:


> new desktop


more pics please


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

will open a thread when all photos are finished


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Current , but they change


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

I´m using 2 monitors so its looks little weird like this:


----------



## kaddyT78 (Sep 6, 2011)

tranq said:


> will open a thread when all photos are finished


:thumbsup:


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

I hate having icons over my desktop. That one above would drive me nuts :chuckle:


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*desktop*

heres mine.:thumbsup:









[/IMG]


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Mines


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

this is me getting Waved past by a radical at Spa. Damn slow coaches!!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Doesn't look likes he's waving you past lol.

If thats the waved past sign, then I must be getting waved past by a lot of motorists lol


----------



## Yves (Mar 17, 2011)

here's my current wallpaper:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Also .....
Whats the point in this thread ?
Theres already a sticky for wallpaper in this section

Callvote_kick
Life Ban

wheres the admins ...


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Also .....
> Whats the point in this thread ?
> Theres already a sticky for wallpaper in this section
> 
> ...


This is a more "personal" thread compared to the sticky wallpaper thread.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Current , but they change


Thats an incredible picture, what is it exactly?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi Kev 
Its this, the Hoover Dam bi pass
Im fascinated with things like this


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

they are amazing pics, where did you find them? do you have more? PM me if you like mate.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Just Google images


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

My desktop atm:


----------



## kaddyT78 (Sep 6, 2011)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Hi Kev
> Its this, the Hoover Dam bi pass
> Im fascinated with things like this


I also love this pic:thumbsup:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)




----------

